# Unable to share the map network drive



## nitinvbn (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello 
I am unable to share the map network drive to other computer .


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!

I have moved and created a Thread for you here so that you will get helped better having your own Thread.

=========================
Please verify that you have the proper Files and Sharing configured in your network.

*Complete Guide to Networking Windows 7 with XP and Vista*
Since there are three versions of Windows out in the field these days, chances are you need to share data between them. This link will show you how to get each version to share files and printers with one another.
Complete Guide to Networking Windows 7 with XP and Vista - How-To Geek

Verify that Netbios is enabled on both computers.

Please post an update.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You don't share a mapped drive. 

It is already shared which is why you mapped a drive to the share.

If you want another machine to access the shared then from that machine access the share and then map a drive to it.


----------

